# HMF Penland on 06 650 H1 Isn't as Loud as I thought.



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

I got My Penland Installed I have the torque tube thing installed, It doesn't sound bad and is n't as loud as I thought from everything I read on here. Def Not as Loud as my Yoshi on Z400. Figured I d Let u guys Know


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

the regular hmf performance pipe is louder.... you should have got that if you wanted loud. mine is pretty loud on my brute 750.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

it will get louder with time.


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't want it to loud I like the way it sounds now. How can I keep it like this? Repack once in a wahile


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

thats right.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

And stay out of water Iv had mine on for 2 weeks and have it snorkeld and its freaking loud


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok So Today I took the End cap off and it had a quiet core insert in it which I did order. Dealer said it wasnt in. I also didn't get the torque tube which I thought the Penlands were suppose to come with. Now the Pipe is Def Louder then it was with Core Installed but its not crazy loud.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

A few creek rides and it'll be as loud as ya can stand..


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

Tahts only if the pipe goes under water rightr? I don't plan on going that deep.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

If you do any mud riding it will get loud quick. Repacking them is way harder than you think it is, or at least it was on my speed werx. I destroyed my sp trying to get the old packing out.


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

I repacked a two Bros on a my ZX 10 R that was nt to bad. Is a little water from like washing it going to ruin it?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

JOE G said:


> I repacked a two Bros on a my ZX 10 R that was nt to bad. Is a little water from like washing it going to ruin it?


These quad pipes are usually different... Bike pipes usually you pull the core out, and they have a fiberglass blanket wrapped/rolled around the core. (Old style anyway, newer ones might be different) Most of these pipes we are putting on our quads use a "sock" type packing, that the core must be pushed into. And it SUCKS trying to get it in there w/o tearing it...... Thats why the 2nd time I repacked, I ordered packing _and_ core, and had them put the core in at the factory before they shipped it. That was my experience w/ the LRD anyway, I would imagine most are all the same.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I dont think washing it would, but a day in a mud pit, or a creek doin water wheelies will make her sing!!


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

I had it in a chreek today didnt get over the pipe.


----------

